# problem with shifter yoke



## mroussel (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My dad and I have the same snowblower. It's a Craftman 944.528394 (here's a link to the user's manual : https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B0MGKQUfTCjuTFBhQ3c4Y2VwZ1k )

So this summer I changed both belts and the friction disk on mine. Everything went fine. Last weekend, I did the same on my dad's snowblower and I have a problem I need help with. The friction disk's nuts hit the shifter yoke when spinning. It only happens if the transmission is at the full reverse position or full forward. Here's a video : 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/p2PUBgTjrnGZzRc87

Any idea how I can fix this ? 

Thanks !


----------

